# This weeks haul: heatherette & dresscamp



## glam8babe (Apr 17, 2008)

Trio 1
alpha girl
fleshpot
lollipop loving
sock hop































DRESS CAMP


----------



## xStefanie711 (Apr 17, 2008)

Great Haul! I can't wait for my dress camp stuff to arrive. It looks so cute


----------



## Yolan (Apr 17, 2008)

I just got my heatherette in the post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hope you enjoy it as much as im going to


----------



## Patricia (Apr 17, 2008)

how come you didn't get hollywood nights or melrose mood???


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 17, 2008)

Great haul and I really like that last photo - it makes it all look even more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## Winnie (Apr 17, 2008)

Awesome haul! Zebra print and Neon Pink look like they belong together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 was it worth the wait?


----------



## JesseVanity (Apr 17, 2008)

What do you think of lollipop loving and fleshpot?


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 17, 2008)

awesome haul!! enjoy!!


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Patricia* 

 
_how come you didn't get hollywood nights or melrose mood???




_

 
well i didnt have enough money for everything so i picked fleshpot and lollipop loving because i dont have any corals or nudes.  I still want hollywood nights but i do have like 5 other colours similar lol and melrose mood is rpretty much the same as saint germain from euristocrats so i can get that later


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winnie* 

 
_Awesome haul! Zebra print and Neon Pink look like they belong together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 was it worth the wait?_

 
it was DEFFO worth the wait!!! but if it came out earlier i would of got alot more stuff


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JesseVanity* 

 
_What do you think of lollipop loving and fleshpot?_

 
i really like them.. lollipop loving is quite sheer but still looks pretty, and sock hop it gorgeous over it!! fleshpot is really nice too, great for when i wear smokey eyes... im glad i picked them both because they are both sold out now


----------



## newagetomatoz (Apr 17, 2008)

Awesome haul!  In the pictures, it looks like an explosion of pink! lol  Enjoy your gorgeous new makeup!


----------



## Jot (Apr 17, 2008)

love the dress camp set....hmmm starting to wish i had that too x


----------



## Susanne (Apr 17, 2008)

Enjoy your haul!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Apr 17, 2008)

Nice haul!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Apr 17, 2008)

That dresscamp palette looks sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo nice!


----------



## jt1088 (Apr 17, 2008)

very niiice.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 17, 2008)

Enjoy!


----------



## MisaMayah (Apr 17, 2008)

yummmmmmmmmmmmm .. what's the dress camp lippie like?


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_yummmmmmmmmmmmm .. what's the dress camp lippie like?_

 
its gorgeous!! i didnt think it would suit me because its yellow based but its really pretty


----------



## nikki (Apr 17, 2008)

Great haul!!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Apr 17, 2008)

Everything looks lovely! I'm kinda 'jelus'


----------



## AppleDiva (Apr 17, 2008)

lovely haul!!


----------



## darkishstar (Apr 18, 2008)

Very very nice haul!


----------



## PinkPearl (Apr 18, 2008)

hey girls
im kinda a newbie here lol..
i just have a question, what is the finish on the Heatherette Trio 1? is it like lustre or frost etc? im debating whether or not i should get it.. its actually still available at the local MAC, which is surprising lol.. 
anyway thanks!


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 18, 2008)

thnx girls


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PinkPearl* 

 
_hey girls
im kinda a newbie here lol..
i just have a question, what is the finish on the Heatherette Trio 1? is it like lustre or frost etc? im debating whether or not i should get it.. its actually still available at the local MAC, which is surprising lol.. 
anyway thanks!_

 
Trio 1:
hoppin' (frost)
mood ring (veluxe pearl)
cloudburst (veluxe)

you can check out the heatherette discussion thread for tonnes more info:
http://specktra.net/f250/heatherette...cussion-82644/


----------



## User93 (Apr 18, 2008)

thats an awesome haul!! Soooo cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish i could get the same here :/


----------



## fashionette (Apr 26, 2008)

awesome haul! I'm soo jealous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Enjoy it hun!


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 26, 2008)

thanks


----------



## macmistress (Apr 26, 2008)

omg lol so you got it?

omg im so jealous in a good innocent way mind! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




show us some FOTD's with these


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macmistress* 

 
_omg lol so you got it?

omg im so jealous in a good innocent way mind! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




show us some FOTD's with these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol yeh i did a CP with someone on here a few weeks ago and got it before it was released in the US

ill try and do a FOTD soon


----------



## Ramona6 (Apr 29, 2008)

Wow that's a great haul. Enjoy your stuff.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 29, 2008)

thanks


----------



## User49 (Apr 29, 2008)

Oooh lucky you . All I got was a glitter. But if they had it in store I would have gone crazy! Love it! x


----------



## val-x (May 1, 2008)

How is alpha girl?How do you use it?Is it sheer of noticeable?


----------

